# Broke my back riding



## Shari (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi All,

Broke my lower back riding my new mare before Xmas. Spent 6 days in the hospital and 9 days in a nursing home. Had to have Xmas in said Nursing home.

Was so badly hurt I am honestly going to give up riding.

Still not able to walk well.

Anyway.. I know driving is not more safe but I am thinking of searching for a very well trained, high mileage older donkey between 35 and 37" tall ( that is the size my cart can handle). And I would have to be very sure the donkey was trained as well as advertised.

So, any idea how I go about this?

Because I have yet to see one for sale. And Since I am barelly able to walk with the walker at this point, I can not train.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 13, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Shari...Oh my God....I have been wondering where you have been.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I am soooooooo sorry...how awful !!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]You and Nikki (iluvwalkers) will have much to talk about.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Nikki messed herself up in September and started to walk again early last month.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Hey...she even got on a horse yesterday.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Don't give up on riding yet.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Your healing will take time.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I'll keep my eyes open for a donkey for you.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I'll check out the Little Nickel paper that we get here...I see them from time to time.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shari..again I am soooooo sorry :no: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Take care and keep us posted ~Teri[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2007)

Ouch... I did not know Nikki got hurt too. Am sorry to hear that.

Right now I am too scared to try to ride and if by the off chance I try again, it will not be on the new mare.

Am going to sell her. She is just too young and green and with now a broken body.....No way I could go through this again. Am barely able to walk with the Walker. Sigh ~~ 35 years I have never been dumped off a horse....until now.

I might be healed enough to do something by summer time.

But if I do ride... I will just ride my Squirrel in the round pen in the summer. Even with all her fits she has never gotten me off her back. She has settled a lot. But,,,, will see.

I have Maggie to drive too and she has never put a foot wrong. But I would really like a nice steady been there done that donkey.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry I don't know anything about driving, but I just wanted to say, glad to hear you are on the mend.. I've always have been to scared to ride after my sister got thrown off and messed her neck up bad.. That's why I love the little mini's... Please take care of yourself and I pray that you make a full recovery




:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 13, 2007)

SO SORRY TO HEAR THIS :no: . I AM "IN RECOVERY" MYSELF FROM A BAD HORSE ACCIDENT SO I CAN RELATE. IT FUNNY THAT YOU WANT SOMETHING OLDER TO DRIVE... BEFORE I GOT HOME I WENT IN SEARCH ON LINE FOR A OLDER WELL BROKE MINI TO DRIVE. I WAS STILL IN THE REHAB CENTER AND DIDN'T KNOW IF I WAS EVER GOING TO BE ABLE TO RIDE AGAIN OR WOULD EVEN WANT TOO! I FOUND A SWEET GUY TO DRIVE, I HAVEN'T YET BUT CAN'T WAIT FOR SPRING! HANG IN THERE...I KNOW IT IS TOUGH BUT YOUR LIFE WILL BE NORMAL AGAIN SOON...THERE IS A LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL. I WASN'T SURE FOR AWHILE BUT THERE IS :bgrin . NIKKI


----------



## minimule (Jan 13, 2007)

Shari, Hi and welcome to the bad back club! I'm really sorry you broke your back, mine didn't go that far.

Do a search on Dreamhorse.com. I was looking at donkeys there last night and there are several. You can put in pretty much exactly what you want the animal to be. I'll check around here too. There's lots of bigger donkeys in our area with lots of experience......would you consider a mule? I know of a couple, VERY well broke team of white mules. Their owner passed away last year and they are looking for a home.

Go to www.RGMDA.com and then go to the trading post. Their names are Slick and Simon.

Good luck!

Shawna


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, Donkey or Mule. Just depends on how soild they are and how many miles. Kind'a looking for what will fit my cart that I have now.

When my Ice mare sells then I would have more money to look into something that doesn't fit my cart.


----------



## jdomep (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow what a scary thing to happen! My thoughts and prayers will remailn with you as you continue to heal. Can 't help you on the driving but take it slow and find the perfect one for you. Take care and check in again when you feel up to it.

Julie


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 13, 2007)

everyone above pretty much said everything i was going to say... so i will just add my good wishes for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## minimule (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure wish my two girls here were trained to drive. They are the perfect size and temperment.....just no training. I did send out a note to my mule/donkey club looking for you though.


----------



## Devon (Jan 14, 2007)

Hopw you have a speedy recovery



:


----------



## Shari (Jan 14, 2007)

minimule said:


> Sure wish my two girls here were trained to drive. They are the perfect size and temperment.....just no training. I did send out a note to my mule/donkey club looking for you though.


Thanks!

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. Have a long way to go yet to start feeling better. But this is a nice place to be while healing!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 14, 2007)

Shari...I wish I lived closer to help you out.

Are you getting help with all your critters?

I know Nikki was very lucky to have a Hubby that didn't think twice about barn chores while she was healing.

Geeze, he even took "Udder" shots of Petunia to post on the forum :lol: 

There is no doubt that my Hubby would kick in if something happened to me.

.....but taking Udder pics?? I don't know



:


----------



## Shari (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, I am lucky, I have a teenaged son to help me out. And he has been really good about it. I feel bad because I know I scared him really bad with this fall.

Hubby is here as back up but during the week when he works he really doesn't have time for the horses.

Will have to re think what I am going to do when my son decides to move out in a few years. But I will save that worry for later.


----------



## Marnie (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh Shari, I didn't know that you were hurt either. That's a real bummer. I hope you are feeling better each day. If I hear of such a critter, I'll let you know but I dont' think I've ever even seen a well broke donkey advertised but will keep my ears and eyes open for you.


----------



## Shari (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks Marnie!

I figure will all everyones eyes and ears open,,,one of us might come across what I need! :lol:


----------



## minimule (Jan 15, 2007)

Another good site is www.gotdonkeys.com


----------

